# Manon. Sills/Rudel



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Is there a DVD of this performance in the 70s? available? All I can seem to find is a VHS copy online. I've recently fallen in love with this Opera and would be keen to know if the performance I am listening to can be seen on DVD.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dulova Harps On said:


> Is there a DVD of this performance in the 70s? available? All I can seem to find is a VHS copy online. I've recently fallen in love with this Opera and would be keen to know if the performance I am listening to can be seen on DVD.


Buy the VHS if it has subtitles, then have it converted to DVD.


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

Guess i will have to.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dulova Harps On said:


> Guess i will have to.


It's out there on pirate disc.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> It's out there on pirate disc.


Naaah! Even better. It's out there on You Tube!





And while you are at it (assume you are a sills fan) this is a wonderful Barber of Seville:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> Naaah! Even better. It's out there on You Tube!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our own Sherlock Holmes :tiphat:


----------

